# Looking for Info



## dartmon58 (Feb 27, 2005)

I am a Graduate Student at East Carolina University and am doing a paper on IBS. Could use some help with the function of the support group, programs & services offered, how chat operates, and any other information that someone may feel comfortable providing. It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

